# I wanna hunt Venice....



## creekrocket (Jan 10, 2017)

Those of you who haven't hunted down there, but really want to, might wanna read this. This is just the tip of the iceberg. There are so many factors to take into consideration when going down there, that there isn't enough space on this forum to list... Head on down there if you want to, but you bes do your homework; then have someone proof read it. 
http://www.louisianasportsman.com/details.php?id=10415


----------



## dom (Jan 10, 2017)

Venice isnt a joke....


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 10, 2017)

*venice*

yes sir, that river is not a place for a mud boat or small boat.  Plenty of people do it but it will take no mercy on you especially when the wind and water are moving opposite directions.  Those 2 guys had something from above looking out for them and they miraculously lived to tell about it.  Saturday mornings conditions there was no reason to even think about heading down river. Go with someone experienced or hire a guide if you are wishing to make a maiden voyage in Venice.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 10, 2017)

Don't forget about the fog. I know I have told the story before but last year I rode in a guys boat the day before he sank it down there. He lost his boat, dog, all his gear, and dang near his life and that is no joke. Also, the number of folks running around down there in the fog at dark with NO running lights is mind boggling. You definitely have to have your stuff together if you are going there. A good GPS is a MUST and radar is HUGE bonus. Common sense is the biggest thing you can take. I have never seen fog like that before.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 10, 2017)

I go during the week down there just to stay away from all the crazy weekend warriors. It's dangours enough on a calm morning but throw in the Worst fog Youve ever seen and you have a really bad situation. I saw people heading down river last Friday and thought they are braver than me, that front was coming in and the pass was rougher than the river.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 11, 2017)

What size boat/motor would y'all recommend for that area?


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 11, 2017)

If you are running the river I would suggest towing a mud boat with a 20'+ bay boat with at least a 150hp. I've ran it in a 18' mud boat several times but it was on a calm morning. Another option is load the bay boat with a pirogue and paddle in the shallows from a canal.


----------



## welderguy (Jan 11, 2017)

kevbo3333 said:


> If you are running the river I would suggest towing a mud boat with a 20'+ bay boat with at least a 150hp. I've ran it in a 18' mud boat several times but it was on a calm morning. Another option is load the bay boat with a pirogue and paddle in the shallows from a canal.



What if you don't run the river? ...Or is it even possible to avoid the big river?


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2017)

If the wind is ever a factor We wait till day light. If theres wave action any bigger than 2-3 feet I like to be able to see the waves I am having to navigate so I can make the decision to cross well ahead of actually having to pull out of the jump....

  Newer mudmotors that are CDI motors fair better as far as getting water behind the cowl and actually on the coils and flywheel. 

   We never go out with just one boat. IF one boat gets swamped hopefully we can self rescue.

When its really bad out I have had my boat towed behind a bigger boat. But at that point id just as soon watch football on tv if its so bad it needs to be towed.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2017)

welderguy said:


> What if you don't run the river? ...Or is it even possible to avoid the big river?



With the cut off time at the wma it would burn up a lot of travel time trying to pick your way south on the west side of the river.   We keep saying we are going to lay a track down that way but never get around to it.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2017)

welderguy said:


> What size boat/motor would y'all recommend for that area?



I have a 20-62  DD has a 19-54 and only once have I felt like we bit off more than we could chew and that involved 6-8 foot rollers coming up the river NNW and we had to cross the river going SSW.  I will camp out and eat nutria if I have to before I cross in those conditions again.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2017)

l also just read another story at lunch about a fella from right here in my hometown who went out to LA and had to be airlifted by the coastguard because he lost power and the wind was blowing him out to the gulf.


----------



## dom (Jan 11, 2017)

welderguy said:


> What if you don't run the river? ...Or is it even possible to avoid the big river?



almost no matter what you hvae to do something on the river. You can do whatever size boat you want but you better know how your boat handles and what it's capable of doing. aka KNOW YOUR LIMITS!

and i wouldnt touch anything around venice without a MM but that's cause i dont feel like paddling a lot. 

and whatever you do.... dont underestimate what people say about Venice. They aren't trying to scare you just for the sake of scaring you. Venice is a different world. It will chew you up and it will spit you out. (or in my case throw your butt out the boat)


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 11, 2017)

I went west of the river all the way to pass last week to fish after a morning hunt. You can snake your way through there and it gets pretty shallow in spots but the river is much faster.


----------



## Gaducker (Jan 11, 2017)

SOOOOO whos up for the last five days of the season?????????????


----------



## welderguy (Jan 11, 2017)

Gaducker said:


> SOOOOO whos up for the last five days of the season?????????????



Can't squeeze it in this season, but you can bank I'll be there next season.


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 11, 2017)

I need to get that cleared with the boss aka my wife!!!! Hunting down there this year has been phenomenal this year and I would love to make it back before the season ends. Crap just remembered their season ends a week before ours.


----------



## DRBugman85 (Jan 12, 2017)

dom said:


> Venice isnt a joke....


Venice is a Ruff place to hunt you better have the equipment to handle the MISSISSIPPI RIVER plus know the area a Mud Motor is a must and a lot of the marsh is leased now.Every year duck hunters DIE trying to hunt and the BOAT ,fog,wind can be SUPER BAD at times. A guide service is your best route if you are green to that place .Venice is not a JOKE.


----------



## kingfish (Jan 12, 2017)

I have several buddies who have been making the trip from Tampa to Venice for almost 20 years.  It starts with a 26 Grady White cuddy as the mother ship and they wouldn't use anything smaller.  They rent house boats right in Venice and hunt and fish the Pass-A Loutre WMA.  Every year is different, but they usually do pretty good.  They have mud boats and pirogues that they incorporate with the big boat.  Hope this helps some.


----------



## dfhooked (Jan 13, 2017)

kingfish said:


> I have several buddies who have been making the trip from Tampa to Venice for almost 20 years.  It starts with a 26 Grady White cuddy as the mother ship and they wouldn't use anything smaller.  They rent house boats right in Venice and hunt and fish the Pass-A Loutre WMA.  Every year is different, but they usually do pretty good.  They have mud boats and pirogues that they incorporate with the big boat.  Hope this helps some.



Best post yet. The river is not a place for a mud boat.


----------

